# Ph monitoranting test



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have to get this done on tuesday. Is it really painfull when they put the tube? I dont deal well with stuff that has to go in me when i am awake.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I had the Esophageal Manometry test, which is similar to the Ph monitoring test. They inserted a tube through my nose and down my throat and gradually pulled it up and measured the pressure in my esophagus at certain points. They put gel in my nose to numb the pain and also sprayed a numbing spray in my throat. I have panic attacks so I was very frightened about this test but I made it through it! The first time they tried to insert the tube I got a little anxious but the nurse and her assistant were very nice and helped me to calm down. The second time I did okay - it helped to have reassuring hospital staff working with me. They made the experience bearable and helped to distract me. (I think they are pretty used to people panicking with these types of tests!) Another person on this board - Feisty - had the test done around the same time and she didn't have any problems with it - I am sure it varies from person to person. Good luck - you'll get through it. I hope it gives you some answers.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you so much for the input. I am just horrified that i have to feel this tube go in. I can handle anything if in knocked out lol. SO far the hospital staff that i have delt with was really good, so that will help out like you said. Thank you again. Im still nervous as hell and its only gonna get worse. The thing that bums me out is i am missing a concert i really wanted to go to. thanks again


----------

